# Foxwoods and Suffolk Downs Event



## Div (Jun 18, 2009)

http://bbq.phantomgourmet.com/splash.aspx


Wife and I may day a day trip down to have a looksie and a tastie  ....


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 19, 2009)

Five bucks? How could you go wrong. Looks like a great time to me.

Pigs


----------

